# GCPBA Store



## GCPBA (Oct 22, 2009)

The GCPBA Store has many items for sale, with discounts for our members. We have the Grand Canyon river guidebook, hiking and geology and story books, the Water Wizard, and much more. Have a look at it here: Store | Grand Canyon Private Boaters Association

$5 Specials are:

Day Hikes from the River: A Guide to 75 Hikes from Camps Along the Colorado River in Grand Canyon, 1st edition 

Sunk Without a Sound: The Tragic Honeymoon Story of Glen & Bessie Hyde

Mention this ad and you can have The Emerald Mile for $15

Write to [email protected] for ordering information.


----------



## GCPBA (Oct 22, 2009)

The store is still open for new year gifts for your upcoming permit holders.


----------

